# Ear infection that will not go away!



## ScoobzandDayzee (Oct 14, 2012)

My 8 year old golden has had a chronic ear infection for about a year now. It stinks really bad and oozes a nasty goo. We have tried almost every pill and every kind of washes and drops and nothing seems to be working. I feel so bad for him. We don't know what to do anymore. Please help.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I feel your pain, my golden boy I adopted in Dec 11 has been on & off meds since then for ear infections with his right ear being the worst off. Has your vet done a culture of the "goo" so that the right medication is administered? In my boy's case he had a combination of bacteria & yeast so he went on ketoconazole administered orally and then a combo ear treatment containing antibiotics & other meds to be administered topically. The yeast is now at bay, but he still has trace amounts of bacteria of which we're on an extended round of the topical solution concoction. 

Also, does your golden suffer from allergies? My boy's ear infections are triggered by the allergies (environmental & food). Allergy shots didn't work so we're on to Atopica. In his case, his allergies have to be tamed in order to get past the ear infections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had two Cocker Spaniels over the years, both occasionally had ear infections. It became a routine for me to clean their ears regularly every week to prevent them.

I'm on my third Golden, none of my previous Goldens ever had ear problems until I adopted my new boy last year. I had trouble getting an ear infection to clear up last year after trying several home rememdy washes and using Mometamax. I took him to the vet, she did a culture then prescribed Posatex. I am now using Vibrac's Advanced Epi-Optic Ear wash also recommended by her. His ears cleared up within a week. 

She told me to make sure his ears are flushed with the ear wash after swimming or bathing, massage both ears after putting the ear wash in his ears. Let him shake his head several times to get any debris out, then wipe them out with a cotton ball. 

I check his ears regularly, usually wipe his ears out using a cotton ball with some of the Epi-optic ear wash at least once or twice a week. I always flush his ears if he's been swimming or I've given him a bath. 

What food is your dog eating? The food your dog is eating could also be triggering the ear infections.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would recommend switching foods. Good luck


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My boy developed an ear infection at 3 . My vet sent samples to a lab but no matter what we couldn't get rid of it. I didn't clean his ears properly so I had a bi monthly cleaning done at the vets office for 9 plus years it cost a small fortune but he wasn't hurting and that's what counted.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> I would recommend switching foods. Good luck


I agree, my Maggie had chronic ear infections her first year, we found she had a sensitivity to corn and switched her to a corn-free food.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> I agree, my Maggie had chronic ear infections her first year, we found she had a sensitivity to corn and switched her to a corn-free food.


My boy's on a Corn Free dog food too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Blue Brew worked wonders for my RIP Lucky. He had chronic ear infections til his vet found and recommended this.

BLUE.HTM
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf

Cleared Buddy's bleeding, pus infection almost overnight when I rescued him and knock on wood he has not had once since!

Witch hazel can be substituted for the alcohol.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor Lucky prior to the Blue Brew needed his left ear canal cut down do to excessive scarring. He also became allergic to all commercial and Rx. ear cleansers as well as Rx. Treatments. The only thing he was not allergic that was ear safe and I tried was witch hazel, isopropyl alcohol, & hydrogen peroxide to clean his ears.


----------



## I love Lucy (Oct 17, 2012)

I too had the same problem. chronic ear infections that became resistant to prescribed medication. I was told to try EcoEars and able to get rid of my dog's ear infection for good. It hasn't come back in years now. I think it's sold at Amazon. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------

